# Floating Islands



## gene4christ (Oct 25, 2008)

hmmm seems to me that you would have to use cork and weight the bottom end so it would stay at the desired depth and not turn over roud:

I may try this ! Looks very nice :red_mouth


----------



## labgeek (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, Its gotta be attached to the back glass or perhaps tied underneath with fishing string. No way its a neutral buoyancy kind of thing.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

It says he used fossil rock, some fossil rock floats, like some pumice for example. He probably has the floating rock anchored in place with clear fishing line.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

This one by Gary Wu, is very nice too! That rhymes. :icon_mrgr


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

You could probably create a floating island out of styrofoam too, use aquarium safe paint and make it look like a rock.


----------



## feh (Feb 13, 2011)

Wasserpest said:


> This one by Gary Wu, is very nice too! That rhymes. :icon_mrgr


 
That one I remember reading was attached to the back glass. The first one is probably the same way but I may be wrong. The depth illusion of the scape can help with things not appearing its attached to the glass.


----------



## drbotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I agree, I don't think it's a neutral buoyancy thing and that it's attached somewhere. Otherwise your island would get sucked up in your filter. lol..

I tend to think that the right piece of cork and some fishing line attaching it to the bottom would accomplish this trick nicely. I think, however, no matter how clear or small the filament that it would catch a stray piece of plant matter or gather a green film on it which would make it visible over time. 

IF it's attached to the back of the glass, I'd avoid it all together. I prefer a tank that is view able from all angles, not 1. The concept though was very creative.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

drbotts said:


> I tend to think that the right piece of cork and some fishing line attaching it to the bottom would accomplish this trick nicely. I think, however, no matter how clear or small the filament that it would catch a stray piece of plant matter or gather a green film on it which would make it visible over time.


it almost certainly does, but remember that this is a picture of the tank all cleaned up to be photographed. i doubt it looks like this all the time. they have probably removed all the filter pipes and such to make it look perfect for the picture.


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

vespers_ said:


> it almost certainly does, but remember that this is a picture of the tank all cleaned up to be photographed. i doubt it looks like this all the time. they have probably removed all the filter pipes and such to make it look perfect for the picture.


this, is what lots of people in this hobby dont understand they think these show winning tanks look perfect like that all time


----------



## GreenEmber (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow those tanks were incredible! I wouldn't of thought of doing that....but it is really cool!  I agree with it being attached somewhere...thanks for sharing!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

vespers_ said:


> it almost certainly does, but remember that this is a picture of the tank all cleaned up to be photographed. i doubt it looks like this all the time. they have probably removed all the filter pipes and such to make it look perfect for the picture.


Running up the fishing line with it between your thumb and finger would probably wipe it clean in a jiffy.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

That is for sure cork, there is fishing line you can see it on the bottom a little. I'm gonna try to do this cause it looks really cool. Doesn't match my tank, but it looks awesome.


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

justincgdick said:


> Running up the fishing line with it between your thumb and finger would probably wipe it clean in a jiffy.


that's what i was thinking, it would be pretty easy to keep the line clean. i am almost sure they are attached with fish line (or they'd drift around).


----------



## larams67 (Jan 24, 2006)

I think he uses something solid maybe small gauge acrylic pipe directly behind the island and then running to the back glass. You'd only see it when viewed from the sides. If it were anchored using fishing line any current in the tank would cause it to wobble I think.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

It says on the info listed that he uses fossil rock.


----------



## ReluctantHippy (Jun 23, 2011)

larams67 said:


> I think he uses something solid maybe small gauge acrylic pipe directly behind the island and then running to the back glass. You'd only see it when viewed from the sides. If it were anchored using fishing line any current in the tank would cause it to wobble I think.


+1

I would put money that he's using a back mount with a plexiglass dowel. Wouldn't be seen from the front and wouldn't be all that ugly from the side.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

One TPT member (ADA) uses chopsticks and suction cups on the back of the tank.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1428734-post109.html


----------

